# Wanted: R32 Group A Rear Uprights



## Jesse (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi, i am looking for a pair of rear uprights for a Group A or R32 JGTC car










Please let me know if you have any or any possible leads 

Thanks!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

User name fun123


----------



## Jesse (Nov 4, 2018)

lightspeed said:


> User name fun123


Thanks, I will try contacting him. I have seen some of his posts in the past with group A parts


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Ask Bypar to make you some.


----------



## Jesse (Nov 4, 2018)

FRRACER said:


> Ask Bypar to make you some.


Do you know if they have replicated them in the past? 

The design of the originals made them quite large so they were made from magnesium to keep the weight down. Billet aluminum ones would be heavy in comparison


----------



## fun123 (Apr 16, 2010)

Jesse said:


> Hi, i am looking for a pair of rear uprights for a Group A or R32 JGTC car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Yes I have these on my car
They are magnesium.


----------



## johnAndrew12 (9 mo ago)

Good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

